# Java 3D



## TheAnfänger (21. Feb 2018)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne was mit Java in 3D zeichnen, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das anstelle.
Ich habe schon 2 oder 3 Tutorials dazu durchgelesen und auch den gepinnten Thread und bin dabei auf j3d gestossen. Wenn ich nun in Eclipse die entsprechenden Klassen importieren will, sind diese aber nicht verfügbar. Muss ich zuerst noch irgendetwas installieren? Oder liegt das Problem irgendwo anders?

Ist eigentlich nur ein ganz kleines Projekt, darum möchte ich wenn möglich nicht extra eine Engine oder ähnliches herunterladen.


----------



## TheAnfänger (22. Feb 2018)

_*UPDATE:*_

Ich habe es geschafft Java3D zu installieren und in mein Java-Programm einzubinden. Allerdings bekomme ich beim ausführen meines Codes folgenden Fehler:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: C:\Windows\j3dcore-ogl.dll: Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform
```

Übrigens: Ich gehe nach diesem Tutorial(http://java3d.org/lighting.html) vor und bin momentan noch beim ersten Beispiel. Mein Code entspricht demnach mehr oder weniger dem im Tutorial.


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Feb 2018)

Moin,

der Grund steht doch da:


> Can't load IA 32-bit .dll on a AMD 64-bit platform


Hast Du vielleicht die falsche Version installiert ?

VG Klaus


----------

